# You are lost in a Fantasy world! XD



## Sheilawisz (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is a new game for Mythic Scribes.

The idea is to imagine that one day you open your wardrobe, and suddenly... Susprise! You are transported straight to a Fantasy world just like it happened in the Narnia story.

You have to choose which Fantasy world you would travel to. It cannot be a world from one of your stories, and also it must be a world either from a known book, series of books or from a movie. The only rule is that you are stuck there forever, there is no way to come back...

Please play the game by answering:

1- Which world is it where you are lost?
2- Exactly where have you showed up in that world right after crossing the gateway?
3- What are you going to do in order to survive there?

Have fun!

I'll reply to this game later tonight, but I am already looking forward to see what the answers will be from other people in Mythic Scribes.


----------



## Noma Galway (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Just my luck, I got lost in Westeros.
2. And not even a safe-ish part of Westeros. Here I am Beyond The Wall.
3. Hmm...I wonder if I can survive if I look for a wildling camp?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Aw, man… I'm in Westeros, too!

2. Oh, lovely. I'm in a gross swampy area full of hanging bodies.

3. Remain unseen. Then I can die of starvation instead of hanging.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2014)

1. I ended up in Eddis, a country in Megan Whalen Turner's _Queen's Thief_ series. 
2. I think I'm in the Sea of Olives...it's hard to see through all the trees.
3. I'll take up work as a thief, of course. It's well-known that the Queen of Eddis has a soft spot for thieves, her cousin being one, and Eugenides, the god of thieves, is a prominent member of the Eddisian pantheon.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 24, 2014)

Dros Delnoch [gateway to the Drenai Empire, just as the Nadir attack]
Wall Six, called _Geddon_ or _Death_ [things aren't going well for the Drenai]
Swing an axe or draw a bow [and keep going until there is an end, one way or another...]

I'm going through a bit of a martial phase...


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Nov 24, 2014)

1. I'm stuck in Middle Earth. Oh well. This place is cool.
2. I'm in Mirkwood Forest. Have to look out for those spiders. 
3. A way out of here!!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for your answers, this is getting fun!

I did not have to think much to decide which Fantasy world I would get lost into, because I knew it straight away the moment when I got the idea to start this imagination game.

Here I go!

1- I am in the beautiful world of the In Between, an Afterlife realm seen in the movie _The Lovely Bones_. This is the perfect place to get lost, I absolutely love it!

2- When I look around, I discover that I have showed up at the Corn field where the tree stands. It's a nice sunny day, there is a soft wind coming from the mountains and I can see the impossibly green hills in the distance. I explore the field, and then I go to play in the forests nearby.

3- There is no need to survive in the In Between, because it means that I am dead already and now I can imagine and enjoy a perfect world of my own =)


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2014)

I loved that book! I read it in three days while on vacation in the Adirondack Mountains (the cabin our family always rents has a copy of it). It's stayed with me ever since.


----------



## Noma Galway (Nov 24, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> 3. Remain unseen. Then I can die of starvation instead of hanging.



^This. So true.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Tom, so you have read _The Lovely Bones_.

I have never read the book, but it's on my list. I love the movie version of the story, I think it's very beautiful and intense even though most fans of the book have disliked it a lot... Have you seen it? I have heard that the In Between world from the movie is nothing like the book, but I am curious to read it anyway.

The In Between portrays what would be the advantages and also the disadvantages of living in a dreams world, which is a concept that I find truly fascinating...


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Krynn (from the Dragonlance novels)
2. Outside the Inn of the Last Home
3. Ask for a job (so I can earn a living while I try and learn to use a sword before I attempt to go adventuring).

or (as a more light-hearted alternate) --

1. Oz
2. The Emerald City
3. Offer my services as advisor to Princess Ozma.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2014)

Sheilawisz said:


> Hi Tom, so you have read _The Lovely Bones_.
> 
> I have never read the book, but it's on my list. I love the movie version of the story, I think it's very beautiful and intense even though most fans of the book have disliked it a lot... Have you seen it? I have heard that the In Between world from the movie is nothing like the book, but I am curious to read it anyway.
> 
> The In Between portrays what would be the advantages and also the disadvantages of living in a dreams world, which is a concept that I find truly fascinating...



I only read the book. I actually didn't know there was a movie based on it. What drew me in was the intense, surreal style of the narrative--like Suzie is looking down on her old life in a dream. I especially liked the passages that involved her father; he was easily my favorite character. I'm not a very emotional person, and there are few books that can make me cry. This one did.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 25, 2014)

Tom, the movie version of _The Lovely Bones_ features a very intense and surreal style of narrative too, and the portrayal and nature of the Afterlife realm is very dream-like as well.

I have read severe complaints from many fans of the book, saying that the movie changed too many things, but basically they are the same story. The acting, visuals and emotional nature and power of the movie are all superb... I still have to read the book, and I intend to get my hands on it as soon as possible.

Now, to keep playing the game:

1- It looks like my magical wardrobe has taken me to another world this time... Wait, what place is this? It's very cold, there is snow everywhere and I can see Northern Lights in the sky... That castle and village in the distance look familiar to me... Hey, this is Arendelle!

2- Looking all around me, I discover that I have showed up at the snowy path that leads from Arendelle Town up to the mountains.

3- Anna is going to show up any moment, so I'll join her and help her in the adventure =)


----------



## Addison (Nov 28, 2014)

1. I wake up and find myself in Middle Earth.
2. I'm in Rohan by the Ent Forest. 
3. I keep my head down, fight when I have to, run when I can and act as a look out for nearby villages.

(This is fun! One more.)

1. I wake up and find myself in the Enchanted Forest from Once Upon a Time.
2. I'm in the forest just a short walk from Rumpelstiltskin's castle. 
3. By the look of things this is Post-Curse so he's not here. I study his magic books so I can defend myself from any Ogres, monsters, Cora or Zelena that comes.


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2014)

I want to do another. One is not enough!

1. Somehow I have ended up in a small town called Market Chipping, in the kingdom of Ingary.
2. When I appeared here I _was_ sitting on the edge of the fountain in the town square, but lost my balance and now I'm _in_ the fountain. 
3. The first thing to do is find some dry clothes, but after that I think I'll visit the local wizard. I don't know why all the locals seem to be afraid of him...

(Points to anyone who can guess the book which the world I'm in belongs to.)


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Nov 30, 2014)

1. The Four Corners of Civilization in Patrick Rothfuss' Kingkiller Chronicles books.
2. Somewhere in Imre in the Commonwealth
3. Head over to the University and do whatever it takes to become a student and gain access to the Archives.


----------



## Addison (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Tom. It sounds like one of the kingdoms in the "Adventurers Wanted" series. 

1. I wake up in the "Adventurers Wanted" series world. 
2. I realize I'm in the Golden Goose inn and realize that the party has just left for Slathbog's lair and pursue. 
3. If I can join the party, perfect! If not I'll still follow and get some of the treasure while they take care of Slathbog.


----------

